# Southern Seminary Preview Conference



## Kstone1999 (Apr 17, 2006)

Im very excited to be attending the spring conference, for potential students,begining on Thursday April 20. Just thougt I would see if anyone else was attending ....maybe we can get together.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, no, I'm not attending. I've visited Southern's campus a couple of times. I really like it there and now with the current president I'd wish I had attended Southern when I went to seminary. 

Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Kstone1999 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for responding Ivan...Where did you attend seminary? Im looking at several seminaries, but Southern is on top of my list so far.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a few friends that go there. I attended Boyce for a year and a half.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 17, 2006)

I graduate soon!


----------



## Ivan (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kstone1999_
> Thanks for responding Ivan...Where did you attend seminary? Im looking at several seminaries, but Southern is on top of my list so far.



I went to Southwestern in the beginning days of Dilday. It was an interesting time.


----------

